# PUBLIC bikes



## ihwang (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to commuter biking and have been looking for single speed bicycles. My budget started out at $350, but that has been slowly climbing...A few recommendations I've found include the Redline 925 and Trek Belleville, but those are quite expensive. I have come across a few "independent" bike sellers such as IRO (unfortunately, cannot attach baskets to the IROs, something I'd like to do) and wanted to know if anyone had experience with PUBLIC bikes in particular. I am looking at the $450 priced D1, specs are on this page: http://publicbikes.com/p/PUBLIC-D1

A sales associate told me that bikes are made in Taiwan (I'm really hoping to find something not made in China, but given my slowly growing budget I doubt that's possible, so after hearing that this bike is made in Taiwan and assembled in San Francisco, I thought maybe the extra $100 would be worth it). From people with more experience with single speed bicycles, does this bike look like it has decent specs for the money? It's been dismissed in a few places as just another fashionable, form-over-function bike, but nobody has really reviewed it for its specs or quality, or after having ridden it. If the D1 does indeed appear to be a trap for people who favor aesthetics over quality, what specific bikes would you recommend a beginning commuter with a top budget of $500?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I like it. It's looks like a great urban commuter. I don't see the specs listed on the website but i like the 35c tire, fenders, and chain guard. All of those features make sense on an urban bike


----------



## ihwang (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks, that's settling. FYI, specs are located as the second tab (labeled SPECS) on the right hand side of the page I linked. I just want to make sure I'm not paying for just a pretty bike with cheap components, I'd like to pay for a pretty bike with decent, durable components!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ihwang said:


> Thanks, that's settling. FYI, specs are located as the second tab (labeled SPECS) on the right hand side of the page I linked. I just want to make sure I'm not paying for just a pretty bike with cheap components, I'd like to pay for a pretty bike with decent, durable components!



Thanks,.,,it's hard to say because they don't mention any name brands....that doesn't mean the bike is spec'd bad but if they used name brand components, they would tell you.

hard to say how it's spec'd....for the price, I'd say it's no different for any other similarly priced bike with the same features......


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a "headsup" to the OP.

Masi is heavily discounting remaining Soulvilles in stock. We're going to be able to sell a few at roughly half of original retail.

That would put the Soulville 3 in your price range. It's chromoly, Sram internal 3 speed hub, fenders, overall very well specced. And a nice ride. I'm not sure where the SS will be, though.

You might want to do a "dealer search" and call around.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sweet


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the "Lightest" bike comment they made. 26 lbs? Wow.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

It isn't all that light, but a full chromo frame and fork, fenders and eyelets for a rack for $450 isn't a bad deal at all. I'm convinced that this is the style of bike that a huge majority of people who are currently on mountain and road bikes ought to be riding instead.


----------



## ihwang (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all the feedback, guys! I actually may pass up on the bike because I don't actually live in San Francisco year round (where I'd be picking it up, fully assembled) and I feel like mailing the bike to my final location is going to be a pain. I think I'll just look for assembled bikes in local bikestores when I arrive back in Boston in the fall.

Of course, if anyone thinks I am passing up on a good bike opportunity by doing so, please let me know!


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

It's worth keeping in mind that you don't need eyelets to put on a front basket. Wald makes baskets that attach at the front axle rather than requiring a braze-on eyelet. That could put IRO back in the running.


----------

